# Moving to Canary Islands from UK



## ukmoverSophie (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi! I am currently planning to move to the Canary Islands (Tenerife or GC) in Summer 2022. I will have an internationally recognised teaching certificate and I am hoping to be able to start my career in Spain! I will be job searching within the next 6 months to ensure I am job secure before I go. I would preferably like to stay for at least 5 years and rent at first. 

I need advice on planning to move abroad, as I do not know anyone personally who has done this. I need help with visa, bank accounts, who I will need to contact for legal advice, the best place to rent from etc... This is completely new to me but I want to make this work as it has been a dream of mine since I was young! 

TIA 
Sophie 🤗


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Firstly what is your nationality?
If you are not EU passprt holder you may find it difficult to get a work visa.
If you are an EU national then it is much easier. Basically you need to find an employer which for English language teaching will usually mean Sept to June contract. If you have no experience you will probably need to start with young kids working your way up to adults and exam classes. You should be able to get a 20 + hours a week teaching contract. Your hours will normally be afternoon until 8.00 or 9.00. Morning hours tend to be harder to get. Be prepared to work hard and for approx 1000 Euros a month if doing full hours. Be careful if your contract does not give you enough hours as many schools can only offer 6 or 7 hours a week and obviously you wont survive soley on that. Once you have a contract you can apply for residency as a EU member and then you will be registered for healthcare. Remember that work can often only be for 9 months a year so again factor that in as you probably will not get unemployment benefit as many schools will only pay you in a mix of black and legal money. Anyway first if you are EU start looking for a September start contract. Good luck


----------



## ukmoverSophie (Jun 15, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Firstly what is your nationality?
> If you are not EU passprt holder you may find it difficult to get a work visa.
> If you are an EU national then it is much easier. Basically you need to find an employer which for English language teaching will usually mean Sept to June contract. If you have no experience you will probably need to start with young kids working your way up to adults and exam classes. You should be able to get a 20 + hours a week teaching contract. Your hours will normally be afternoon until 8.00 or 9.00. Morning hours tend to be harder to get. Be prepared to work hard and for approx 1000 Euros a month if doing full hours. Be careful if your contract does not give you enough hours as many schools can only offer 6 or 7 hours a week and obviously you wont survive soley on that. Once you have a contract you can apply for residency as a EU member and then you will be registered for healthcare. Remember that work can often only be for 9 months a year so again factor that in as you probably will not get unemployment benefit as many schools will only pay you in a mix of black and legal money. Anyway first if you are EU start looking for a September start contract. Good luck


I am from the UK so non EU passport holder I'm assuming because of Brexit! 
I will gain 120 days teaching experience in a UK school so I will be experienced and have an internationally recognised teaching certificate! Most schools in the Canary islands are private so I assume I would be on a salary, I have contacted a few schools currently to see how that would work. 
So do I need a working contract to be able to apply for healthcare? Also, what would I need to do next after securing a job? 
Thank you for your reply!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you are a UK passport holder it is going to be hard. Basically you have to find an employer who will be prepared to do the paperwork to show that you are the only candidate they can find for the job. That means saying no one else with a EU passport applied and was suitable. I really have no idea how hard that will be or how long it takes as it is rather a new thing for the industry. Normally these jobs are filled by Brits already in Spain who just can walk into local private academies but unfortunately you wont be able to do this. So all you can do is look on various sites for vacancies and find out if they will arrange a visa for you. Many put that you must be a EU national on the advert. I am sorry about that. TBH if you are starting as a teacher the best bet is China where they arrange everything for you and contracts are easier to find. Europe I am afraid has become pretty much a closed zone for us Brits. Failing all of that online work exists in abundance but you would not be able to do that in Spain without visa. You can in UK though.
One other thing is that you can not get your visa in spain. This means you will need to convince your potential employer to agree to a contract and then do the paperwork in the UK. Again, I have no idea how long this might take and at what expense. You really dont want to be lumbered for a large fee for a visa if your salary is going to be low and also might only be valid for a short time. I feel very sorry for you as this is one of the most terrible consequences of Brexit on young folk.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Given that even many Spanish teachers are on 9 month contracts, effectivey having to claim unemployment when the term ends in June until they are given a new contract in September, how would that work for the work visa for foreign teachers? Does the visa end as soon as the employment ends? It certainly did for me when I worked in Thailand, I had only 48 hours to leave if I remember correctly, or could they convert it to an NLV for the smmer months? Seems unlikely.
Surely this means that no school teacher will ever be able to come to Spain on a work visa right?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Overandout said:


> Given that even many Spanish teachers are on 9 month contracts, effectivey having to claim unemployment when the term ends in June until they are given a new contract in September, how would that work for the work visa for foreign teachers? Does the visa end as soon as the employment ends? It certainly did for me when I worked in Thailand, I had only 48 hours to leave if I remember correctly, or could they convert it to an NLV for the smmer months? Seems unlikely.
> Surely this means that no school teacher will ever be able to come to Spain on a work visa right?



Yes I agree. You would have to leave and then arrange another Visa each year. TBH as most schools are just small businesses ( in private flats) I cant see them going to the effort to arrange visas given that for many places young kids can be taught by other nationalities as well as Spanish. Exam classes probably harder to find people to teach but again these really arent the money making end of the business if you are a small school. I imagine IH and BC might arrange the Visa but they will usually take more experienced teachers.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a friend who has worked at the same "colegio de monjas" for about 20 years. Every year she is "fired" in June and hired again in September. She has no labour rights whatsoever because she hasn't accrued any length of continuous service.
I can sort of understand how she puts up with it, as you know there is a resignation to this kind of treatment in Spain, but what I don't understand is how the administration don't investigate the nuns for their employment practices... in effect her holiday pay is paid by the tax payer....


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I have just looked at job vacancies at International House and notice that the European ones all say you must be already able to work in EU which means they are clearly not looking to arrange visas.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

The only way for you to full fill your dream is to be sponsored by an employer here; take into account that this employer will have to hire and/or find a Spanish person or EU person for the job before any 3rd world person is even considered. So if . your credentials are above and beyond what any other person from Spain or the EU who may want the employment then you have a chance.
Otherwise the visa route is going to be very hard and expensive - full medical insurance, money in the bank so you are not a drag on the Spanish nation..


----------



## ukmoverSophie (Jun 15, 2021)

Gosh I didn’t realise it would be this difficult!! All I want to do is get out of the UK and explore my degree and teaching children science  I guess I will have to rethink my choices!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Overandout said:


> I have a friend who has worked at the same "colegio de monjas" for about 20 years. Every year she is "fired" in June and hired again in September. She has no labour rights whatsoever because she hasn't accrued any length of continuous service.
> I can sort of understand how she puts up with it, as you know there is a resignation to this kind of treatment in Spain, but what I don't understand is how the administration don't investigate the nuns for their employment practices... in effect her holiday pay is paid by the tax payer....


Yes the ninth month contract is rife everywhere in Spain. Its scandalous. Many teachers dont accrue hours because they are paid a mix of black and legal so it takes years to reach SS contributions. God knows why anyone would want to come a work in Spain. When I first started everything was in pesetas and no one seemed to bother with tax etc!! It was very cheap to.live here so was fun if you were young but now it is expensive


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

ukmoverSophie said:


> Gosh I didn’t realise it would be this difficult!! All I want to do is get out of the UK and explore my degree and teaching children science  I guess I will have to rethink my choices!


There are lots of other great countries to teach English in where visas are arranged easily and quickly and paid for by your employer. China is popular but so is other parts of Asia. The middle east is the best for good money but they tend to want highly qualified teachers. I have many friends who have taught in these places and all have had positive experiences and managed to live comfortable lives. Spain is not particularly good unless you are perhaps semi-retired and just want a top up. Get looking on the TEFL sites. The world really is your oyster( not Europe). Stay positive.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

I have a niece with quite basic teaching qualifications and TEFL and started off with a summer job doing Camp America, then got a contract in China and she then landed a job in Thailand all very easily. She's really enjoy all three posts but absolutely loves Thailand and it looks like she and her husband will be living there for some years to come. Accommodation was included in the Chinese contract and she has a housing allowance on top of pay in Thailand. I would think work for the OP is all but impossible within the EU but if he or she is prepared to travel there are jobs out there.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I wasn't teaching, but I absolutely loved Thailand (although it is technically under military dictatorial rule) and if I were a teacher looking for a foreign position it would be top of my list!


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Overandout said:


> I wasn't teaching, but I absolutely loved Thailand (although it is technically under military dictatorial rule) and if I were a teacher looking for a foreign position it would be top of my list!


Just make sure you follow the rules and do not insult the king or it is the firing squad.


----------



## simonsalsa (Feb 13, 2012)

I wouldn’t completely give up on Spain/Canary Islands. To apply for the residency you need about 6000 euros in the bank and some private Spanish healthcare. The healthcare plan is on average 60-75 euros a month depending on age and health.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

simonsalsa said:


> I wouldn’t completely give up on Spain/Canary Islands. *To apply for the residency you need about 6000 euros in the ban*k and some private Spanish healthcare. The healthcare plan is on average 60-75 euros a month depending on age and health.


That isn't the case for the OP, who is a 3rd country (non-EU) citizen.

I would suggest that you take a look at visa requirements






Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Even if the OP held a passport from an EU member state that information would not be true for someone coming to Spain to work. If an EU citizen has a job here and is paying social security contributions, they do not need to provide proof of money in the bank as well as their salary, and the fact that they are paying SS means that they are entitled to Spanish public healthcare so they don't need private health insurance in order to register as resident.

However as the OP has confirmed she is a UK passport holder, information which is applicable to EU citizens is completely irrelevant to her situation (unfortunately).


----------



## simonsalsa (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, the information is true because that is part of the procedure to apply for the TIE in Spain. I just did it myself last year. I am from the UK. You need to show that you have 6000 euros in the bank. You need private healthcare before you go on to the Spanish system.

I didn’t have a job lined up when I came to Spain. Yes, the OP would need to look at the visa requirements to get in..


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

simonsalsa said:


> Well, the information is true because that is part of the procedure to apply for the TIE in Spain. I just did it myself last year. I am from the UK. You need to show that you have 6000 euros in the bank. You need private healthcare before you go on to the Spanish system.
> 
> I didn’t have a job lined up when I came to Spain. Yes, the OP would need to look at the visa requirements to get in..


 Because UK was still member state you could use the old requirements to get TIE. Now has changed


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

simonsalsa said:


> Well, the information is true because that is part of the procedure to apply for the TIE in Spain. I just did it myself last year. I am from the UK. You need to show that you have 6000 euros in the bank. You need private healthcare before you go on to the Spanish system.
> 
> I didn’t have a job lined up when I came to Spain. Yes, the OP would need to look at the visa requirements to get in..


ONLY if one can prove that one was already legally resident in Spain before Dec 31 2020.

The OP clearly wasn't.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

simonsalsa said:


> Well, the information is true because that is part of the procedure to apply for the TIE in Spain. I just did it myself last year. I am from the UK. You need to show that you have 6000 euros in the bank. You need private healthcare before you go on to the Spanish system.
> 
> I didn’t have a job lined up when I came to Spain. Yes, the OP would need to look at the visa requirements to get in..


That was last year, now ANYONE wanting to come to the EU from the UK apart from a Holiday has to apply for a visa before they get here.
And last year the amount in the bank varied depending on which region you were in. We had to show €9000 minimum balance in a Spanish account over three months, before we could apply, that was what Alicante wanted. 

If the OP could find a job teaching and as its a 9 month contract they would apply for the Fixed contract visa.



http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/LONDRES/en/Consulado/Documents/TRT%20ES-EN.pdf



This states quite clearly that they will leave the country once the work contract is up.
So they would be required to go back to the Uk and once the new contract is offered apply again.
Sounds like a lot of work and expense.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Barriej said:


> That was last year, now ANYONE wanting to come to the EU from the UK apart from a Holiday has to apply for a visa before they get here.
> And last year the amount in the bank varied depending on which region you were in. We had to show €9000 minimum balance in a Spanish account over three months, before we could apply, that was what Alicante wanted.
> 
> If the OP could find a job teaching and as its a 9 month contract they would apply for the Fixed contract visa.
> ...


No idea how much it costs for a visa ( more than a grand ) but a teaching contract in a small school probably pays around 9 euros an hour and if lucky a full time contract would be 20 hours a week. So not much over 6000 euros in a whole contract!!! You couldnt possibly live off that.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

kaipa said:


> No idea how much it costs for a visa ( more than a grand ) but a teaching contract in a small school probably pays around 9 euros an hour and if lucky a full time contract would be 20 hours a week. So not much over 6000 euros in a whole contract!!! You couldnt possibly live off that.





kaipa said:


> No idea how much it costs for a visa ( more than a grand ) but a teaching contract in a small school probably pays around 9 euros an hour and if lucky a full time contract would be 20 hours a week. So not much over 6000 euros in a whole contract!!! You couldnt possibly live off that.


I would agree and while I don't like derailing threads. I think the pre brexit financial requirements of around €6000 was set rather low. Everyone moans about the Uk requiring some £18,000 but thats a more realistic living wage to get a visa.
And in fact with the exchange rate almost now equates with the requirement for the NLV.

Anyway back to the thread.
I doubt any company is going to sponsor a UK citizen for a visa when there are Irish (who obviously speak good English) or even some Eastern European countries who's young have good levels of English as well. 
In fact every Dutch person Ive had dealings with over the last 20 years has had better English than me. (ok Im a Londoner with a dodgy accent) .

Just a thought could the OP not go to Ireland and work? 
In fact Ive just checked and Yes without a Visa etc. 
Possible route maybe. Although I personally with give the EU a miss and travel further afield. Would at least get to experience a totally different culture.


----------



## simonsalsa (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, obviously there are visa requirements to consider. And, yes, I am sure that the bank balance requirements do differ according to the region.

If you have a job offer then that is a different 'route' in and I don't think you need to show the bank balance as I recall.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

simonsalsa said:


> Yes, obviously there are visa requirements to consider. And, yes, I am sure that the bank balance requirements do differ according to the region.
> 
> If you have a job offer then that is a different 'route' in and I don't think you need to show the bank balance as I recall.


Its not enough to have a job offer now, any Uk citizen needs the employer to arrange the visa. 
Its not legal to just rock up here and look for a job. As tourists cannot work.

The visa's I linked to all require a firm contract and that the employer provide paperwork to support the visa. 
Teaching as people who are better informed than me, only seems to come with a 9 month contract, thats not going to help secure a visa.


----------



## simonsalsa (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, the non-lucrative visa requires 27,000 euros in the bank so significantly higher. You don’t need a job offer but you need a lot more money.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

simonsalsa said:


> Yes, the non-lucrative visa requires 27,000 euros in the bank so significantly higher. You don’t need a job offer but you need a lot more money.


And with a NLV, even if you get the amount required to come, you cant work so it will soon go. That route really is for those who have funds to support themselves indefinitely or those who are retired or have security from other sources.


----------

